# New K1300S vs older K1200S



## flybynav1965 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

In the market for BMW motorcycle. I've been a Harley guys for many years, so this is my first venture in to BMW motorcycles. I really like the looks of the K1200 and K1300s models.

New 2012's are 17k+ fee's almost 20k out the door. There are about 5 used ones on e-bay, but they are K1200S models, and they are 1/2 the price.

Any riders out there that have opinions on either model? Where there significant changes with the increase in displacement?
Thanks in advance for your opinions.

Cheers,
NAV


----------



## dark rider (May 21, 2012)

No feedback on the new, but I have a 2007 K1200R Sport (half faired), and it has been hands down the single best street bike I've ever owned! I've owned at least dozen different bikes, including cruisers, full on sport bikes, dual sports, several other BMW's, including R1150R, R1100S, and R1100GS. I did a fly and ride at BMW of Orlando, when they were closing them out at the end of 2007, since the R Sport never fully caught on. I've been grinning ever since, and haven't once gotten a single itch to sell/trade, which normally happens about every other year... One thing I can say definitively is that you will not be wanting more power than the K1200S coming from a cruiser! It pulls harder than any other bike I've ever ridden, yet is mild mannered in the lower rpms around town, and dare I say... easy to ride!


----------



## peteo (Apr 26, 2012)

I have owned both a k1200s and a K1200gt. Biggest difference is the weight of the GT. If you are going to be touring then the GT. If you want a sportier bike then the S. Both are great bikes.


----------



## Hoops432 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oldish thread, and I guess you've probably got it all figured out by now, but here's my 2 cents. I own an '08 K1200S and I love it. But I have test ridden the K1300S, and I was VERY impressed. Very slight changes in the angles of the bars make her more comfortable in the wrists and arms, the engine feels much smoother (though I didn't feel any noticeable difference in power) and the quick shifter is just brilliant. All said and done, the differences weren't enough to make me switch, but I still remember that test ride fondly every time I see a K13S. Both are brilliant bikes, but the K13S shows a level of refinement the K12S can only envy.


----------



## jason60050 (Dec 6, 2011)

$17k for a 2012 K1300s...not sure where your looking but my local dealer has them on the floor for $15.5 which I think is MSRP.


----------



## Rover (Jan 31, 2007)

jason60050 said:


> $17k for a 2012 K1300s...not sure where your looking but my local dealer has them on the floor for $15.5 which I think is MSRP.


Here too.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

jason60050 said:


> $17k for a 2012 K1300s...not sure where your looking but my local dealer has them on the floor for $15.5 which I think is MSRP.


Difference could be whether it has the Dynamic Package or not.


----------

